# Father Scared of Puppies??



## AllForEve (Aug 23, 2007)

So my dog Eve had puppies and they are 2 weeks old now. The father is scared of the puppies, he runs from them. Does anyone know if this is normal? The only information I can find about this is that the father may lack confidence in his pack standing?! The uncle of the puppies (eve's brother) also fears them...any thoughts on this???

Maybe this isnt something I should even worry about as they are only 2 weeks old?


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe he is afraid he is going to be asked to pay child support for this accidental breeding. Tell him to be a man and step up to the plate. Better for him to be afraid. Some really dominate males will kill pups. So NEVER leave the other dogs unsupervised. You already knows what happens with unsupervised dogs. You got the puppies to prove it.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe he doesn't want to pay child support? Sorry...lame attempt at humor.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe it is something to do with the mom? Is she real protective of them? 
Maybe she has threatened the dad in some way.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

maybe one must have a sense of humor and also read the new members post to understand the humor.


----------



## AllForEve (Aug 23, 2007)

I have definately learned about unsupervised dogs (I was so scared and upset when I found out..) Eve is VERY protective over the puppies, so I could definately see the father & uncle being scared of them because of Eve. She currently has her own room in the house, but she can roam the hallways as she pleases (the other dogs stay in their designated rooms). I am thinking that maybe this is not a good idea, as she has designated herself guardian of the hallways and now thinks that the hallways are her domain...

Would it be inhumane to put a door on her room so that when I and my roommates are not at home she is in the room with her pups (so she doesnt have free reign of the hallways)?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

AllForEve said:


> Would it be inhumane to put a door on her room so that when I and my roommates are not at home she is in the room with her pups (so she doesnt have free reign of the hallways)?


Not at all . There are plenty of dogs that aren’t allowed free reign when the house is empty.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would say it would be a good idea as long as you have food and water in there for her and stuff to play with. So she doesn't start a fight with the other dogs. 

My boyfriends uncle and aunt's had an accident with there pits having babies. Well after she had them they 2 males could not be in the same room together without trying to kill each other, and now that the puppies are sold and gone they 2 boys still can't be in the same room together, it sad because they use to be such good friends, and plus it is unfair to the dogs. the mother wouldn't let the males near her pups or in the room they were in at the time. After the pups were gone she calmed down and doesn't care anymore about where the males go. 
So you may just have to put up with it till you give the pups away, just make sure u have a good eye on them all the time.. Maybe even call your vet and ask for advice on how to deal with it.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Putting the door up is a great idea. She should be able to relax and enjoy here pups with out fear of the other dogs coming to close. It is only natural for her to protect her young. 
When my girl Moxy had her pups, and I put her out to potty, my other dog Dizzy loved to sneak in and lick her pups. As soon as she heard me going to get Moxy back in, she would high tail it out of the room. Dizzy loved the little ones, and house trained every new dog brought into the house.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> Maybe he is afraid he is going to be asked to pay child support for this accidental breeding. Tell him to be a man and step up to the plate. Better for him to be afraid. Some really dominate males will kill pups. So NEVER leave the other dogs unsupervised. You already knows what happens with unsupervised dogs. You got the puppies to prove it.



You get my laugh of the day award...your response rocks!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> maybe one must have a sense of humor and also read the new members post to understand the humor.


----------

